# Dimension Differences LWB vs Standard



## okc329 (Feb 16, 2005)

I did a search on "length" and "dimensions" and came up empty. Can anybody give the overall length of the LWB model versus the standard model and their corresponding rear legroom measurements?


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Dimension Differences LWB vs Standard (okc329)*

The literature I have seen shows length/wheel base 6 inches less, and rear seat room 5 inches less.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dimension Differences LWB vs Standard (okc329)*

5150 mm overall length for the SWB, and 5270 for the LWB. (203 inches vs. 207 inches). But, these figures include the length of the optional trailer hitch. Without a trailer hitch, the SWB is 5055 mm long (199 inches). My guess is that the length of the hitch arm is the same on both, so, that would net out to 204 inches overall length for the LWB.
That's only a 4 inch increase in overall vehicle length between the SWB and LWB, but the interior difference is a little greater: 5 inches longer overall cabin length. Because the front seat legroom remains the same, I think it is safe to presume that all the difference goes to the back seat passengers.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Dimension Differences LWB vs Standard (PanEuropean)*

wrong...197.7 versus 203.7 inches
I have seen the 207 in other places, but that is incorrect. The car is not as long as a Deville or Park Avenue. It is just a few tenths of an inch shorter than the long wheel base A8 (204).


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Dimension Differences LWB vs Standard (dzier)*

I read Phaeton LWB with a 5175mm in length is this correct.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dimension Differences LWB vs Standard (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_wrong...197.7 versus 203.7 inches

Hello David:
I rounded 203.7 inches up to 204 inches. I have reproduced below exactly what I wrote above, but this time with bold type added for clarity and emphasis. Please let me know if you still find an error in it:
"5150 mm overall length for the SWB, and 5270 for the LWB. (203 inches vs. 207 inches). *But, these figures include the length of the optional trailer hitch. Without a trailer hitch*, the SWB is 5055 mm long (199 inches). My guess is that the length of the hitch arm is the same on both, so, that would net out to 204 inches overall length for the LWB."
Michael
*Short Wheelbase Phaeton dimensions*
(sorry about the poor quality of the diagram, I have requested a better quality one)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dimension Differences LWB vs Standard (PanEuropean)*

Here's the dimensional diagram for the long wheelbase (North American) Phaeton. Again, my apologies for the poor quality of the illustration, I have a request in for two better quality illustrations.
Michael
*Long Wheelbase (North American) Phaeton*
_without trailer hitch_


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

So are all W12's the LWB, and the V8's the SWB?

How can you tell what options were on a car?


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

All Phaetons sold in North America (NAR) are LWB versions. They did not import SWB cars here. The engine makes no difference.

Victor


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> How can you tell what options were on a car?


There's a build sticker pasted in the User Guide and another, slightly more comprehensive, in the trunk, on the right. The explanation of all the codes is listed in a forum post, or on Google.

Or you can put your VIN into erwin.volkswagen.de and print the build list off, together with the explanations.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Paximus said:


> There's a build sticker pasted in the User Guide and another, slightly more comprehensive, in the trunk, on the right. The explanation of all the codes is listed in a forum post, or on Google.
> 
> Or you can put your VIN into erwin.volkswagen.de and print the build list off, together with the explanations.
> 
> ...


It appears you need an account to use erwin.volkswagen.de? It doesn't let you open an account on the page though. Is it a restricted site of some sort?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

vitop said:


> It appears you need an account to use erwin.volkswagen.de? It doesn't let you open an account on the page though. Is it a restricted site of some sort?


 I believe that it is run on a cost recovery or a for-profit basis - it's not a free service. 

If you have a good relationship with your local VW dealer, you can ask them to print the same document for you from the computer terminal at the service counter of the dealership. The first person you speak to might not be immediately familiar with what it is that you are looking for - generally speaking, the parts department specialists are much more familiar with these concepts than the service department staff. 

Michael


----------

